# New mache zombie heads (WIP)



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

Here are a couple of mache zombies that I am working on (very slowly, usually one night a week). I finally figured out how to make mache clay, the zombie with the ears is the one I worked on last night. Thanks to the help of everyone here like Stolloween and DeadSpider and everyone else.

They arent ready for paint yet and I need to build a body for the zombie still. http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/page2/

This is a different zombie groundbreaker I have been working on before I figured out how to make the mache clay, its made with snot rag mache, I kind of thought it looked good enough as is, cant wait to finish and paint.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/page1/


----------



## electr0n (Apr 27, 2009)

Those look really great. What are you using for the head to get started - I believe it's called the armature? Sorry, I'm new to mache.


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

I used a paper mache skull that I made from a skull that I have. I put tin foil on the skull, I took the jaw off and did that seperate. Then I put paper mache and paper towels dipped in paper mache on the skull. A few layers of that, then let it dry. You have to cut off the mache mold and tape it back together, then paper mache over the seams and corpse it as you like. It takes a little while but its pretty easy and dirt cheap. I like the size of these too because they are based off of a good bucky skull.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nicely done, they look great. Would you believe I been here for four years and still havent done mache yet. I like your skellys too. What did you use for a base for the zombie head?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

These guys look really good, Grimlee.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks good. I haven't played with mache clay yet, but I want to.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I also have never done a mache project. I played with some plaster casting strips on my secret reaper gift, but I am looking forward to trying mache techniques also. Good job so far, keep us posted.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice work they will look great lurking around your graveyard.I would like to learn about mache clay, how do you do it or make it? Is there a previous thread that tells how to make it?


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

Here is how I made my mache clay. It took me a little trial and error to get it.

I made a thick mache paste, using Stolloween's recipe basically, except I didnt measure anything, I dont measure anything, I do it all by feel because I am lazy and I just kind of do it like that.

Anyway, Some white glue with some water and flour. I add in some salt too. I mix it to a thick paste and then I started to add some fiber to it, I used cellulose insulation that you can get at Home Depot, its about 12 bucks for a big bag full. I found a damaged bag that was open and I got mine for 8 bucks. I started to add some in and made it thick. I started to put it on the skulls and it was too sticky so I started to take it off and as I rolled it around in my hands it became more like clay. Just keep slowly adding it to the paste and mix it around until its not too sticky and then you pretty much have a clay. I was able to make fairly realistic looking eyes, eyelids, nose and ears with it. ITs not really smooth but it dries hard and you could sand it down. the texture is a little rough but its a fricking zombie so who cares right?

Hope to have some more updates soon, I think I am going to make these zombies standing in my driveway because my small front yard isnt very big and I may as well use up the driveway. 

Good luck

BTW, check out stolloween.com for a REAL tutorial on how to make all of your mache needs.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Looking good, Grimlee! Look forward to seeing them painted. Thanks for sharing your mache clay experience.


----------

